# Farmers Market will be the Death of Me



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I just love this forum so much because everyone here is so supportive. My husband calls this the "warm fuzzies forum" as he belongs to some really nasty mean digital camera forums...

I need some good vibes as I was crazy enough to add the pressure and responsibilities of coordinating and starting a Farmers market in my local small town. I actually started a group who fought to keep an Alco store (like a small crappy version of Walmart, but much smaller) from coming into our small town and destroying the independent mom and pop shops, which lead to me starting a group to preserve the historic downtown district, which lead to me thinking what would be better for the downtown than a Farmers Market smack dab in the middle of our "city square" (it's a centralized parking lot, but it is so much more than a parking lot).

Well, now, I'm going crazy! The opening weekend is this Saturday and a two of my main vendors have bailed. Honestly, it might be just two vendors in the whole market, or maybe just my group. We had a baker tell me he "was my man" to sell breads, etc...and I guess he's stressing and thinking he won't do the market. My main farmers are too busy this weekend, and the women that were in "for sure" to sell local fibers are out too.

I've done a lot of work soliciting vendors (eighty plus emails, postcards, and phonecalls), had to fight city hall to get the parking lot closed down in the middle of town, etc....I just want to run away.

Well, the community is excited and I just want touke:

Okay I'm done ranting. Que Sera Sera. Right folks?! I'm sure it will be just fine. I just needed to purge to you all.

P.S. I can't remember who suggested the Baggu bags, but I want to thank that person. Next weekend (the second weekend of the market) a local business has sponsored a Baggu bag giveaway. Fifty free bags! I just hope there is something at the Market for people to fill their bags with.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, wow that must be stressful! I can totally understand you being nervous, but I'm sure everything will work out in the end. I think when you're actually running the show, you always notice a lot more mistakes than anyone else, so try to remember that and don't freak out. :hug:

Please let us know how it goes! It sounds like an awesome Farmer's Market, with or without bread.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, you go lady! Wow, you have a full plate of great to-do things, more power to you! I'm sure the farmer's market will find more and more fans as the number of vendors increases and it will be a hit in no time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, good luck this weekend! It sounds like you've done a lot of work to gear up for this and I am hopeful it will come together. Our Farmer's Market was such a hit that after three years or so, it has branched off into 3 separate Farmer's Markets now. Two of them are on the same day (40+ vendors each) on separate sides of town, and one is smaller mid-week. 

Once people see consistency of it, it will begin to boom and your vendors will be coming to you to get in. It may just take some time. The hardest work is in the beginning.

Kudos to you for starting it! That's fabulous. This may sound corny, but I love my Sunday mornings when we don't have dog shows because I snag my Baggu bags and walk to the FM and stock up on produce for the week. My fridge and counters are brimming with the goodies from there.

And it was Jane who recommended the Baggu bags! One of the best reusable products ever!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Goodluck Amy! This project of yours will pay off, it will be a hit just give it some time.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish you all the best! I am sure once the locals know that they will get to shop consistently at the farmer's market, the enthusiasm and loyalty to the market will pick up. We really have a great farmer's market here and it is packed every Sunday. 

I am sure your efforts will pay off. Good luck!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow Amy - that's a lot of work and I can understand your frustration. But I think that it will work out in the end. Not sure how you've got it structured, but maybe the city would be willing to give "free booth space" to charter vendors or four weekends for the price of three? Also, make sure you've got a set up for someone who's interested in exhibiting can get the information easily on opening day.

Congrats again on all your hard work. You rock!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> P.S. I can't remember who suggested the Baggu bags, but I want to thank that person.


Your welcome, Amy! I am still loving my baggus. And I still get comments from the grocery clerks on them. I figure that's good - they see a lot of different kinds of reusable bags come through! :biggrin1:

Kimberly, that sounds like my idea of a great Sunday too - I keep meaning to get over to my local Farmers Market too - maybe when the summer is in full swing and my kids are out of school!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

Good luck this opening weekend, that's quite an undertaking no wonder you are stressed out. I love farmer's markets and hope that yours is a great success.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Farmer's markets are the *BEST*, but I can't even begin to imagine putting one together! You are a marvel, Amy. I have a feeling the first few will be stressful, and then you and everyone else will find their groove so things run more smoothly. (What a worthwhile thing to stress about, though. I stress over the dumbest things like eBay changing their feedback system...a Farmer's Market is far more worthy of stress!) Wish I were near and could come show my support. I think it will be a wonderful thing for your town. I hope it goes well this Saturday! Remember to breathe!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

small steps- but good for you Amy and way to take this project on  My husband comes from a very small town and any change is so threatening to them. They opened a new coffee shop (people owned!) but no one wanted that place with lattes and cappachinos-well when I visit, I spend more than my fair share  They have survived their first year and now my in laws finally stopped! So many when people see what is going on you will get referrals!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy, yay for you taking on this project! And good luck. I too think it will be a wild success! It just may take a little time. Or not. I think there is a local food, "slow food" trend and FMs are key.

Our local FM started out with some kinks to work out and at one point they thought it would close. Now after several years it is wildly successful. After many starts and stops they finally settled on a downtown location on Friday mornings so they catch the businesspeople before work, on their lunch hours, and after work. Even though I have a CSA share I still make time every Fri morning to go to the FM.

Good luck, I'm sending good vibes out to you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Jan, that's my next year goal - join a CSA! I missed it this year. (Besides, our CSA doesn't sound like it lets you choose a lot. I get a lot of pleasure out of picking what I want at the FM.)


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh Jan, that's my next year goal - join a CSA! I missed it this year. (Besides, our CSA doesn't sound like it lets you choose a lot. I get a lot of pleasure out of picking what I want at the FM.)


This is my first year and no I don't get to choose the week's yield but they have a trade box and that is working out great. So far I am loving it. And all the food is organic unlike my FM! We eat so many F&V I can indulge in both the CSA and FM.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow Amy, what a great thing to do for your community! I'm sure a lot of people will appreciate your efforts and want to support the growing market even if all the vendors don't show at first. Farmer's Markets have become so popular it can't help but be a success. The Baggu giveaway is a great idea!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amy, good luck in your great endeavour!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh gosh, that is a big undertaking! BRAVO!

Do you have vendors that are still planning on showing up? Let the show begin! I bet the ones that are 'worried' may still show up, I mean..its silly not to be there for opening day, when you know there will be people there to purchase your goods. I hope they reconsider.

If not, I hope someone quickly takes their booth/stand.

With things like this, there will always be snafus, you just have to take it in stride and let it work out. I've organized some events before and there is ALWAYS some last minute glitches, but in the end, it seems to work itself out. Hang in there, kiddo!

Oh, and I LOVE my Baggus. I use them at BJ's and have had several people ask me about them  Including the cashiers!

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, bravo to you for taking this endeavor on! It may take time for everything to come together....just hang in there and be positive no matter what the outcome. When it's all said and done, you know you gave it your best shot and that's all you can do. I'm sure your community will figure out how nice it is to have a FM to support!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, Contgrats. This is a very cool thing you are doing. "Calm Blue Ocean" Calm Blue Ocean" even if this first one is smaller. the Market will grow. let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Good luck Amy- that is a huge undertaking!!!! Let us know how things go this weekend, and try not to get too stressed. (I know, easier said than done)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your support and encouragement. I really appreciate it and it's nice to hear how well other markets in your areas have become. I keep telling myself that this is in its infantile stage and that it's not going to be an instant gratification thing. Patience is not one of my strongest suits sometimes.

Amanda you are so right about how scary change can be for smaller towns. It's funny that you mention the coffee house. I came back to my hometown of Annandale, MN population 2000 and opened a coffee house eight years ago. In Hot Water is still going strong with my mom at the helm. Mom bought the place from me about 4 years ago. Before the coffee house there was no place for community members to gather and meet each other so it's been so cool to see how relationships have formed between people of all ages and economic groups. It's an added bonus that I can get a really good coffee. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jane thanks for posting about the baggus!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, good luck this weekend! I love our local Farmer's Market although I don't go as often as I'd like. It's a pleasant way to spend some time and we get some terrific fruits and veggies out of it. A local bar-b-cue joint also cooks up tri tip for sale. Ours grew big enough that last year there were two. I don't know if that's still the case this year.

I hope your vendors having second thoughts do show up. As word spreads, they will be sorry they aren't there to sell their goods.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> Thank you everyone for your support and encouragement. I really appreciate it and it's nice to hear how well other markets in your areas have become. I keep telling myself that this is in its infantile stage and that it's not going to be an instant gratification thing.


Another plus is that FM are going to increase in popularity as grocery stores have to increase the cost of the produce that is brought in by truck (gas pricing is inevitably passed on), and the local produce and goods are going to be fresher and more cost effective.

It may take some time to catch on, but if you can hold on with that patience, it will pay off quite well! You've already seen it in your coffee shop venture.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- well 4 years is great! I think they did better when they added more food and ice cream. It encouraged the regular black coffee from the laundrymat (seriously!) to try something new! It has been a year and each time I visit, it is my sanctuary away from the in laws <SHHHHHHHH!> I couldn't imagine a FM there! But most of the people have at least 10 acres and stop at their neighbors to buy items!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Amy- well 4 years is great! I think they did better when they added more food and ice cream. It encouraged the regular black coffee from the laundrymat (seriously!) to try something new! It has been a year and each time I visit, it is my sanctuary away from the in laws <SHHHHHHHH!> I couldn't imagine a FM there! But most of the people have at least 10 acres and stop at their neighbors to buy items!


Actually Amanda the coffee house has been open and going strong for 8 years!!! I opened the shop when my son Sage was six weeks old. When I was pregnant with my daughter Violet I started the wedding photo/video biz. I decided to be done having babies because it always led to me starting a business! Ha!

Things are starting to fall into place a bit more today. We got a couple of great signs done at our local sign shop that I picked up today and they look wonderful. I talked my bread guy into dropping off his breads and letting me sell them for him since I have to be there anyway and a couple of people have decided to bring in some rhubarb, asparagus, and plants at the last minute! Yippee! We're up to three products! :frusty: As you can see I have mixed emotions... There may be a woman demonstrating spinning fiber too. I'm thinking I can't shut down the main busy center of town parking lot for three vendors, but I have figured out a way, I think to close down half of the lot and still make it safe for peds.

My mom should hopefully get more business at the shop too, as it is adjacent to the city square market area!

Thanks all and I'll let you know.

Right now it's beer thirty.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Amy, I'm just seeing this thread now...wow. How totally cool that you organized a farmer's market. How was it?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wanted to thank you all again, and let you know that not only did I survive the first two weekends of the market, but that I have heard nothing but wonderful compliments from my vendors and community shoppers.

Yay!

The baker I have was pleasantly surprised in a small town of 2,000 people to have 60 loaves of bread sold in less than two hours!

I had a wonderful woman giving chair massages, a local organic heirloom tomato grower, a lettuce lady, some amazing natural bath products, and FREE BAGGU giveaway sponsored by a local real estate company.

Jane thanks sooooooo much for the Baggu link. I think people thought I was crazy when I mentioned how I had found the product.

Love you guys!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Amy! So glad to hear that it all went so well! :whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations Amy. Way to go!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay Amy, I am SOOOOO glad to read this. You seem to have a positive hand probably because your heart is pure and things will hopefully stay great for you! 

Edited to say: hope everyone knows I keep translating sayings from German and Farsi into English which may sound a little awkward, sorry.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

way to go Amy! can you start one in my town?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I keep forgetting to post this. It may be an option as your FM grows.

Every week, they post a listing of what is new, which vendors aren't here, and when certain vendors will be returning. They may post other pertinent info, but those are the three that always catch my eye. I took a photo with my phone two weeks ago to show you and keep forgetting to upload it for you.










I look at our sign every week, especially since it had gotten so big that I'm not sure if I just missed some of my favorite vendors or they may not even be there. (I buy fresh mushrooms every week and often skip that vendor by accident because they are smaller and the crowds are so big.)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kim this is a wonderful idea! Especially, since there will be favorites and my bread guy is always late.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I hope your bread guy gets smart about not doing that! LOL


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, how wonderful that your efforts and initiative was rewarded. Congratulations and wish you continued success!


----------

